# 13x7 100 spokes ALL GOLD



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I need a price per wheel and a price for a whole set shipped to 01876

13x7 100 spokes with three prong spinners all gold

I would like to match these rims exactly spinner and all...


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Checking into it

And also you said "Whole set or per wheel" Do you only need 1?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 9 2005, 03:30 PM~4172451
> *Checking into it
> 
> And also you said "Whole set or per wheel" Do you only need 1?
> *



well I noticed when I took them off the car The plating is defective.... the bastids plated gold over chrome... :0 


I'm going to atleast need two but I figured I'd look into a whole new set because I'm sure they will as start to peel in time..


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Alright gimme a few hours or so and i'll get back to you


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 9 2005, 01:33 PM~4172478
> *the bastids plated gold over chrome... :0
> 
> *


Isn't that how most of them are done?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 9 2005, 03:36 PM~4172502
> *Isn't that how most of them are done?
> *


prob jeff.. that's sad because gold should be plated to a nickle base always... you can plate over chrome but it dosn't "stick" to the chrome very well...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 9 2005, 03:36 PM~4172501
> *Alright gimme a few hours or so and i'll get back to you
> *



cool...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 9 2005, 01:41 PM~4172551
> *cool...
> *


DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THAT WOULD COST YOU????? TO USE BRASS


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 9 2005, 04:02 PM~4173186
> *DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THAT WOULD COST YOU????? TO USE BRASS
> *


Brass? :scrutinize:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

$525 + $130.20 shipping


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

For the set? 

How much for shipping to 46229???


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 9 2005, 04:43 PM~4173513
> *For the set?
> 
> How much for shipping to 46229???
> *


Yes thats the set

Lemme check ur shipping


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

How are you making sure this new set isnt the same... gold plating over chrome is very common as far as I know to bring a shine out for a cheaper cost.... just lookn out....


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Nov 9 2005, 04:43 PM~4173513
> *For the set?
> 
> How much for shipping to 46229???
> *


$99.68 Is your shipping :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Nov 9 2005, 05:37 PM~4173464
> *$525 + $130.20 shipping
> *


 Thanks... How much per wheel also?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 9 2005, 05:02 PM~4173186
> *DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH THAT WOULD COST YOU????? TO USE BRASS
> *



Hey Keith how about you? How much can you do a set for and also the cost per wheel?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 9 2005, 06:00 PM~4173635
> *How are you making sure this new set isnt the same... gold plating over chrome is very common as far as I know to bring a shine out for a cheaper cost.... just lookn out....
> *



yeah your right.... It looks like I'll have to go cheap until I can get some real daytons


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 10 2005, 06:58 AM~4177139
> * Thanks... How much per wheel also?
> *


$131.25 + 32.55 shipping


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 10 2005, 12:00 AM~4173635
> *How are you making sure this new set isnt the same... gold plating over chrome is very common as far as I know to bring a shine out for a cheaper cost.... just lookn out....
> *




this is very true and it DOES hold up...........


the process.....gold over chrome has been around for a LONG time and has been proven to last........


gold is just very sensitive you need to take care of it real good only use mild soap and water......and blow off the rims with compressed air


----------

